# real player play inverted



## ace (Mar 1, 2007)

when ever me or my friend  play a console shooter either 1st or 3rd person we alway play with the y axis inverted and ive noticed that only good players that can keep pace with me or are better then me always play inverted and ive was wonder how all you play being gamers.


----------

